# Baby goats have been born



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

The babies have been born.

Panda(boy) and Winnie the Pooh(boy) were born yesterday evening at 6pm.

If Gary and I had not been home or if this had of happened in the night we would have lost the babies and Happy.

I had to go in and get Panda. He is as big as one of my cats. Not as long but as big in girth. Happy was not able to give birth to him by herself. 

Panda had one leg behind his head and I was not able to get it forward. I tried to get the other leg but Happy was pushing so hard that I knew that If I didn’t get that baby out of there that we would loose Happy. I was willing to take the chance in loosing the baby to save Happy.

Got Vaselined fingers in and managed to get a hold of the back of Panda’s head and wiggle it out. thus giving me a leg and the head. I had to bring him into this world that way. he is so big that no amount of trying to get him back in to get the other leg was working.

the Vet got here before 7 and gave Happy shots to ward off infection. And to make sure that Panda’s hoof did not cut her up inside.

My girlfriend Stacey was here and helped me during all of this. Gary of course was running back and forth for more towels, warm water, calling the vet. Bless his heart he was so nervous not knowing whether or not Happy and the babies would make it.

while I was down at the house making a second call to the vet Gary called at me on the radio and told me another one had just been born. Thus we now have Winnie the Pooh.

After a lot of cleaning and a mound of dirty towels we got the babies up on their feet.

Dr. Kent and another of his associates gave everyone a full exam. Dr. Kent Adams told me I was a good mid-wife. RIGHT!!!! If there had of been enough room in that stall I think I would have fainted after it was all over with.

this morning everyone is up and moving and eating and fussing. When things settle down we will try to upload a pic of the little darlings.
Barbara aka Freyadog


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Awww...good job! Aren't baby goats just the most darling things ever? Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

What a great story!! Thanks for letting us know!

What are the long term plans for the babies?


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Great story . Congrats and good job!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Awesome Job!!!

(and Congrats) :flower:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

TWINS! :congrat:

(yes, I know it's normal, I just like to shout that whenever they give birth)


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

Loved reading this, it made me smile and all warm and fuzzy inside. I love hearing about stuff like this.

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I hurt from my waist down. Every muscle. It was quite hairy to say the least. However Happy and the babies are just fine this morning.

Happy is what most will call a mutt. Part Nigerian/mini-nubian/nubian. She is a doll. Has the ears that stick right straight out from her head. 

Looks as though we are going to have to milk her on one side until Panda and Winnie get the hang of two teets. They are fighting over the right side. so we will milk the other side for a few days. We will give the bottle to whoever wants it and what is left we will feed back to Happy.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> What a great story!! Thanks for letting us know!
> 
> What are the long term plans for the babies?


After the experience with that other farm the babies will stay here with their mother. will not ever take another chance on animals that we have bred here or were born here being abused. they will live out their lives like the rest, fat and sassy.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

lazydaisy67 said:


> Awww...good job! Aren't baby goats just the most darling things ever?


It's even better when they get to be a few weeks old and start hopping around like a pogo stick.



Freyadog said:


> Happy is what most will call a mutt. Part Nigerian/mini-nubian/nubian. She is a doll. Has the ears that stick right straight out from her head.


Mutts are the best. Ours were Boar/Nubian mix.

Great story.

:congrat::congrat::congrat:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Congratulations,goats are so cute and smart too.I had one when I was a 'kid' loved her to pieces.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Panda the mostly white baby was the first one born. the one that I had such a time with to help out. Winnie the Pooh is the mostly black one. He is a lot smaller than Panda. Longer but smaller. Happy is quite happy to not be pregnant anymore.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They are lovely ... Congrats again.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

cute babies is being cute 

you could've named them Salt N' Peppa...

during the birth you could've played 'push it' 

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

The babies were disbudded on Friday. Took them to the vet instead of Thumper doing it himself. He was a little frightened since they are so small. Both are doing fine. 

I just love to sit and watch them. Baby goats are hilarious.


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

All together now: AWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## Rainy13 (Aug 5, 2011)

They are just adorable,


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: so stinkin' cute!!! Great story too! congrats!


----------

